# Nearly back in the fold



## Blogwitch (Sep 1, 2018)

As most of the older members from here will remember me from ages past and maybe the odd posts I have done in the last year or so, very curtailed because of medical issues I have had.
The cancer surgery and treatment went well last year despite a few specialists saying that I couldn't be fixed, and all of this year for the broncial cancer that I was diagnosed with, that has now been verified to be gone after they removed the bottom half of my left lung just so they could reach it, just the lymph glands to worry about now, and the results of that should be known within the next couple of months after even more body scans. 

This has left me with 1.33 lungs to work with plus being 85 pounds lighter, most of it muscle tissue, so meaning I can't walk very far or do manual tasks. But having said that, the specialists, doctor and my new lady friend have all said I should be pursuing my passion, which I guess you all know what that is. 
So add this to my spinal injury and lack of use of my right arm and hand, really I should be laying on the couch for the rest of my natural.

But not so.

I am trying to force myself back into my shop within the next month so that I can get my brain working again. 

There is an ulterior motive to me telling you this, during my layoff time, many people have contacted me by PM and email, maybe asking for help, or to come across to my shop for help or pick up a bit of equipment, but because of my physical illnesses, I have been unable to help, but if those people could now recontact me with your queries or requests, I will do my best to answer you.

John


----------



## ShopShoe (Sep 1, 2018)

Glad to get this post from you, John. Best of Luck to you.

--ShopShoe


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 1, 2018)

John--I wish you well. Getting old certainly isn't for sissies. I hope you are soon back in your shop enjoying your hobby.---Brian


----------



## fcheslop (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi John, pleased to hear some good news and wish you well . Hope you get some decent playtime in the shop
cheers frazer


----------



## JC54 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi John, Really chuffed to hear that you are "on the mend" JC


----------



## deeferdog (Sep 1, 2018)

Old dogs for hard roads John, very glad you are back to share your knowledge and experience with us, Cheers, Peter.


----------



## kuhncw (Sep 1, 2018)

Great to hear from you, John.

Chuck


----------



## minh-thanh (Sep 1, 2018)

Pleased to hear good news and wish you well !


----------



## Rickl (Sep 2, 2018)

Nice to hear that you are back on deck.


----------



## Cogsy (Sep 2, 2018)

Looking forward to watching you back at it John.


----------



## BaronJ (Sep 2, 2018)

Very glad to hear things are picking up   Looking forward to seeing more from you on the forums.


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 2, 2018)

Thank you so much gents for your well wishes. It is so nice to know that some people remember me from previous years.

I have tried the same thing over the last few years, but failed when I thought I was getting ahead, this is really my last chance to get what is left of me up and running. Maybe a lot slower than I used to do, but at least I will be trying. I have already got the first job lined up, fitting a new vice to my mill so that it can be used more easily, but it does need bits modifying for my personal use.

I never actually gave up, I have spent a large amount of money on casting kits and tooling all in the hope I will be able to get back into it.

I do have to admit, I have had some help already from a couple of very good engineering mates who would come over and help me at the drop of a hat. They have got all my excesses stored away and boxed up ready for me to go picking from them when required and helped me move bits of machinery about. They are quite willing to come over and help me get my lathe running from a VFD. It is such a shame that they are not members on here, so that I could thank them publicly, but there is one person I would like to thank for coming over and getting my VFD working properly in my kitchen, even though he does live a fair way away, with no thought of payment or reward (a man after my own heart), THANK YOU VERY MUCH MARK, AND HOPE TO SEE YOU IN THE NEAR FUTURE, complete with your own build diesel powered mo'sickle.

So thank you all again and please don't forget, if I can help anyone, I will try.

John


----------



## Mosey (Sep 2, 2018)

John,
The best to you in getting back into things. The stuff comes back very slowly but does improve with time. 
Mosey in the US.


----------



## J Harp (Sep 2, 2018)

A speedy recovery to you John. I have very much enjoyed your posts and descriptions and photos of how you make and modify things.
Jim


----------



## nel2lar (Sep 2, 2018)

John 
It is so good to hear the positive attitude. One day at a time regardless what the docs have to say. There is a greater power and he is saying "no yet". Build yourself up and we will be looking for the next adventure you decide to take us on. 
Happy machining.
Nelson


----------



## doubletop (Sep 13, 2018)

John

I had been wondering how you were doing and did one of my rare visits to HMEM and here you are back, and  only days ago. Good to hear you are on the mend and thinking about getting back into your workshop. That should be good therapy for you.

All the best

Pete


----------



## Blogwitch (Sep 13, 2018)

Pete,
Today is the first time I have ventured into my shop to plan out my first project. Other times were with friends trying to get it cleaned out and sorted. If I can get in there over the weekend, I will maybe show a couple of pictures.

It is six years since I have done anything in real anger with passion, body and mental problems have kept me occupied just trying to live and survive.

I have given myself a month to get back into the swing of things, if I can't get it by then, I think it is time for me to call it a day.

So don't stop visiting, I might surprise you one day.


John


----------



## lennardhme (Sep 13, 2018)

John, 
I wondered where you had got to....... been away for the past 2 years myself recovering from a stroke.
A slow easy steady recovery is the way to  go, & you already have the positive attitude.
Good to hear from you again.
Best,
Lennard


----------



## Anatol (Sep 13, 2018)

John, your work has been inspirational to me. I'm saddened to hear of your health troubles but inspired by your spirit. I am glad to have survived cancer too - very fortunately to for me, I seem to be largely unscathed. Still, years chip away.
Years ago, an ex-boss walked up to me after hours and said 'life's a one way trip' . It was a cryptic comment to me then - a whippersnapper - but so true. Life, and mobility are precious, as many of us on here will attest. Sadly, in our various walks of life, we've been exposed to  poisonous things which catch up with us later. 
best wishes and good luck!


----------



## Donrecardo (Sep 14, 2018)

Its really good to hear you are making a return. 
I followed your posts a lot in the past and learned a great deal from reading them

Don


----------



## Cymro77 (Sep 14, 2018)

Glad to see you back old timer....  having a good hobby can be very helpful in the recovery process.  Now set a challenging project and get started.  No rush, just get started, work (play) at your own pace.  But above all - Get Started and Enjoy.
Regards  DW


----------



## deverett (Sep 14, 2018)

Blogwitch said:


> I have given myself a month to get back into the swing of things, if I can't get it by then, I think it is time for me to call it a day.
> So don't stop visiting, I might surprise you one day.
> John



John
Never give up.  We all want to be (pleasantly) surprised.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------

